# Trophy trouts



## jvonzun (4. Januar 2017)

hallo zusammen,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Destination in Europa oder näherer Umgebung, wo ich wirklich grosse Forellen fangen kann. Als Abwechslung wären Meeresforellen, Arctic Char und Lachs auch willkommen.

Die Suche verweist mich schnell nach Island, leider sind dort die besten Gewässer fly only. Wir sind aber Spinnfischer und machen einen grossen Bogen um Fliegenruten .

Kennt jemand eine gute Adresse für Ende Juli/Anfang August?

Besten Dank!


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

Zwar nicht in Europa, aber in Feuerland und Chile gibt es wohl Flüsse mit (hoch)kapitalen Meerforellen.Aber du hast ja auch sonst keine Probleme, die entferntesten Ecken des Planeten auf der Jagd nach Fischen zu bereisen?
Die Fische sind allerdings nicht endemisch, sondern wurden irgendwann besetzt.
Ich habe dazu mal eine Reportage von Oliver Portrat gelesen.

Jürgen


----------



## jvonzun (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

danke Jürgen, das ist mir aber zu weit, möchte lieber in der Nähe bleiben, da bereits schon 2 Langstreckenflüge dieses Jahr anstehen


----------



## fishhawk (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

Hallo,

da fällt mir spontan die Kola-Halbinsel ein.

Dürfte preislich aber auch kein Schnäppchen mehr sein, die Russen haben die Marktwirtschaft recht schnell begriffen.


----------



## Laichzeit (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

Die typischen Angelreisen zu den Großsalmoniden sind wohl primär aufs Fliegenfischen ausgelegt und deshalb dürfte das Angebot an geplanten Reisen ab Flughafen für Spinnfischer eher begrenzt sein.
Also eher Organisation auf eigene Faust.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

Soll Leute geben, die zu bestimmten Zeiten um Rügen rum Lachse mit der Spinne vom Ufer fangen..

Glaubwürdige Berichte hinter vorgehaltener Hand, aber schwierig zum Angeln.

Man muss nicht nur die Stellen, kennen, wo die Lachse unter bestimmten Umständen dicht unter Land ziehen, sondern auch mitkriegen wann genau die da sind (immer nur recht kurz)..

Sind da wohl aber schon einige mit 10 Kilo plus raus gekommen vom Ufer aus...

Müssteste auch detektivisch tätig werden, gibts keine offiziellen Angebote..


----------



## Seele (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

Wie wärs mit dem Versuch auf ne Marmorata? Sicherlich nicht billig, aber du als Schweizer lachst sicherlich darüber


----------



## jvonzun (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

danke für die Antworten!
 In Kola fand ich noch niemanden, der Spinnfischern den Zutritt zu einem Gewässer gestattet.
 Auf eigene Faust wird es wohl herauslaufen, jedoch immer schwierig,wenn man nur 1 Woche Zeit hat.

 Marmorata steht in 2-3 Jahren an, habe da auch einen guten Kontakt für wirklich grosse, leider auch dort fly only #q. Für die lerne ich das aber und 2-3 Tage halte ich diese Fischerei dann wohl auch knapp durch!


----------



## grubenreiner (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

Nordspanien hat einiges an Forellen und sogar Huchen zu bieten. allerdings meist JWD (janz weit draußen) und relativ wenig bekannte Infos und Anbieter.


----------



## fishhawk (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

Hallo,

also die hier schreiben zumindest was von "spoon-fishing".

http://www.kolatravel.com/ktaf02.htm

Kenne aber weder die company noch die Gegend. 

Also eigene Vorsicht walten lassen.


----------



## Connaught (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

Mefos auf Gotland vielleicht?! Google mal Fish Your Dream


----------



## fishhawk (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

Hallo,



> Soll Leute geben, die zu bestimmten Zeiten um Rügen rum Lachs(e) mit der Spinne vom Ufer fangen..



Kommen die im Sommer so nahe ans Ufer ?? Das hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

Die Hunde sagen mir ja die genaue Zeit nicht und zum Video filmen darf ich auch nicht mit denen...
Die machen mich nur heiss....

Daher wollt ich denen gerne den Jvonzun auf den Hals jagen als Detektiv ;-)))


----------



## fishhawk (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

Hallo,



> Die Hunde sagen mir ja die genaue Zeit nicht



Die haben wahrscheinlich Angst, dass sich dann die Anzahl der Angler drastisch erhöht und wahrscheinlich plötzlich auch ein paar Netze in Ufernähe stehen.

Beim Lachs wetzt ja sogar die Crew von Boddenageln die Messer.


----------



## jvonzun (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

ja, das mit den Lachsen bei euch an der Küste ist mir zu riskant 
 fishhawk, danke für den Link. Werde die mal kontaktieren, sieht aber nicht wirklich professionell aus.


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

Also ohne da jetzt überhaupt irgendeine Ahnung von zu haben, und ich weiß auch nicht was für dich Trophy Trouts sind. Bei uns in Katalonien gibt es anscheinend schon gute Forellengewässer und da fischen sie auch mit Spinne. 
Ich weiß das aber auch nur von Freunden und Freundesfreunden, ich bin kein Süßwasserangler. 
Riu Ter wäre z.B. ein Forellenfluss. Das Problem ist halt, dass du die Stellen ja nicht kennst und dann wirds alles echt dünn. Könnte dann ja schon ein Flop werden.


----------



## jvonzun (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

Ziel ist es, Fische über 70cm zu fangen.

 habe in den letzten Tagen einige Adressen bekommen und bin fleissig am Recherchieren.
 Kennt jemand diesen Fluss in Island und kann berichten, was mich im August dort erwarten kann?
Eyjafjarðará

 Besten Dank!


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*



jvonzun schrieb:


> Ziel ist es, Fische über 70cm zu fangen.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## DUSpinner (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

Wie wäre es mit Steelhead (Wanderform der Forelle, die zum Laichen in die Flüsse zieht) fischen im Nordwesten der USA
 guckst du: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=296557&page=5


----------



## Michael.S (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

Da braucht mann gar nicht so weit zu fahren , im Kreidesee Hemmoor giebt es so ziemlich alles an Salmoniden , auch große ,liegt zwar in meiner Nähe ist mir selber aber zu teuer und wegen der Tiefe sicher auch nicht einfach zu befischen  http://www.angeltreff.org/natur/gewaesser/gew_ns/hemmoor.html


----------



## jvonzun (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

Die USA ist mir leider ein bisschen weit, sonst wäre das sicher etwas Tolles!
 Fliegenfischen finde ich persönlich sehr doof, deshalb möchte ich das vermeiden!
 Und ein deutsches Salmonidenpuff ist gar nix .

 Trotzdem danke!


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

Hallo,

na ja, das Problem ist halt, dass man an die guten bis sehr guten Forellengewässer bei uns in Mitteleuropa fast nur mit der Fliegenrute rankommt (Forellenpuffs zählen da aber nicht dazu). Mir fällt jetzt auf die Schnelle kein wirklich gutes Gewässer ein, an dem das Spinnfischen erlaubt ist.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Laichzeit (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

Der Vättern-See in Schweden beherbergt auch sehr große Salmoniden. Neben Seeforelle und Seesaiblingen (Schonmaß 50cm, hab ich gehört) auch Binnenlachse.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSrvmL0sjYk

Speed-Jiggen auf die räuberischen Saiblinge sieht nach Spaß aus.


----------



## destoval (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

Ich würde vorschlagen du siehst dich in Schweden und Norwegen um.
Gerade von Norwegen sagt man doch das dort hervorragende Salmonidengewässer vorhanden sind und dort kaum jemand drauf angelt.

Edit: Ob da 70+ Fische normal sind kann ich natürlich auch nicht sagen.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*



destoval schrieb:


> Ich würde vorschlagen du siehst dich in Schweden und Norwegen um.
> Gerade von Norwegen sagt man doch das dort hervorragende Salmonidengewässer vorhanden sind und dort kaum jemand drauf angelt.
> 
> Edit: Ob da 70+ Fische normal sind kann ich natürlich auch nicht sagen.




Hallo,

ja, Norwegen und auch Schweden haben wirklich gute Gewässer, aber die großen Forellen sind dort deutlich dünner gesäät als z.b. in Österreich und Slowenien.
Wenn jemand speziell auf 70+ Fische aus ist, ist das die falsche Gegend. Ansonsten unbedingt empfehlenswert, vor allem, wenn man bereit ist auch mal 2 - 3  Stunden zu Fuß zu einem Gewässer zu gehen kann man wahre Sternstunden auf Forellen in normaler Größe  (25 bis 45 cm) erleben.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

Hallo,



> aber die großen Forellen sind dort deutlich dünner gesäät als z.b. in Österreich und Slowenien.



Hallo, 70+ Forellen sind in Europa überhaupt eher selten, soweit nicht künstlich gemästet oder anadrom lebend. Da müsste das Gewässer schon beste Bedingungen mit minimalem Angeldruck und geringer Entnahme bieten, damit solche Fänge regelmäßig vorkommen.

Sowas wie Lago Strobel, Lake Diefenbaker oder Lake Taupo kenne ich in Europa nicht.

Ich denke Island wird da schon die Top-Adresse sein, soweit die finanziellen Mitel reichen.


----------



## JasonP (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

Lake Taupo *träum*
 Da hatte ich schonmal das vergnügen  Leider ohne Fangerfolg, wegen zu wenig Zeit.

 Ich denke auch, dass du die größten Erfolge in den skandinavischen Länder haben wirst.


----------



## jvonzun (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

ich muss Lajos leider Recht geben, die besten Gewässer für wirklich grosse Forellen sind fast ausschliesslich den Fliegenwedlern vorenthalten und es gibt tatsächlich Strecken z.B. in Slowenien, wo 70+ Forellen täglich drin sind.
 Es gibt sicher auch wahre Traumstrecken in Skandinavien, die sind aber im www nicht so einfach zu finden, deshalb auch meine Anfrage hier, denn es wäre schön, wenn auch für die Spinnfischer einige tolle Strecken zugänglich wären.
 Ja, Island ist sehr teuer und leider auch nicht wirklich "Spinner freundlich".


----------



## dreampike (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

Hi, 
es gibt in Norwegen durchaus Gewässer mit sehr großen Forellen. Z. B am Gudbrandsdalslågen. Bei Hunderfossen endet ein Stausee mit einer Art Fischtreppe. In der Anlage konnte man aufsteigende Forellen beobachten, die locker 80cm bis 1,00 groß waren. Es ist eine spezielle Forellenart, die nur dort vorkommt. Ein einheimischer Fischer zeigte mir ein Foto von einer eher "kleineren" Forelle von 6kg, die er am Tag vorher auf Wobbler in der Strecke unterhalb des Sees gefangen hatte. 
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## fishhawk (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

Hallo,



> es gibt tatsächlich Strecken z.B. in Slowenien, wo 70+ Forellen täglich drin sind.



Würde mich aber wundern, wenn die tatsächlich im Fluss so groß geworden wären.

Ich hab früher ab und zu mal in den Sava-Strecken rund um Bled gefischt. Da fuhr ich jeden Tag auch am "Trophy Part" vorbei und hab nen Blick in den untere Kurve riskiert.

Freitag = ein Prügel von ReFo neben der anderen
Mo-Do = immer weniger Fisch zu sehen
Freitag =  ein Prügel von ReFo neben der anderen

Marmoratas werden tatsächlich auch auf natürliche Weise so groß und auch noch viel größer, aber die fängt man  nicht jeden Tag


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

Hallo,

ja, das sind die Trophy-Strecken. An der Savinja, wo ich seit etlichen Jahren fische, ist auch so eine etwa 2 Kilometer lange Strecke (von insgesamt 32 Kilometern Revierlänge). Da ist Samstag/Sonntag meist ein "Männleinlaufen", wie ich es zu nennen pflege, während man an den anderen 30 Kilometern nur ab und zu bis kaum einen Angler sieht.
Da sind Forellen zwischen 50 und 80 cm zur Genüge drin.
Aber eine 45er bis 55er "Freiwasserforelle" ist mir da bedeutend mehr wert als eine 75er aus dem fließenden Puff und ich hab meine Ruhe auf den anderen 30 Kilometern.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

Hallo,



> Und ein deutsches Salmonidenpuff ist gar nix



Wenns nur keine deutschen sein sollen, dann gäbe es in DK ne große Auswahl.

Bei wilden Forellen bleiben beim Anspruch regelmäßig 70cm+ wohl nur Meerforellen oder Seeforellen übrig.

Da könnte in Skandinavien was gehen, wobei die Seeforellen im Sommer wohl eher was für Schleppangler sind. 

Oder Schottland, aber auch hier MeFo-Flüsse wahrscheinlich hauptsächlich mit Fliege und Ferox eher Schleppangeln.


----------



## jvonzun (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

@dreampike,hört sich sehr interessant an,muss ich genauer unter die Lupe nehmen!
 @fishhawk,hat nix mit dem Land zu tun,sondern mehr mit dem Puff ;-).


----------



## Daniel1983 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

Ich hab in Deutschland schon ein paar Forellen der ü70 Klasse fangen können, allerdings.... mit der Fliegenrute!

Savinja ist auch ein Großforellen-Revier.....allerdings!  Fliegenrute angesagt 

TL


----------



## fishhawk (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

Hallo,

was dreampike da gesehen hat, dürften Seeforellen aus dem Mjosa See auf der Laichwanderung gewesen sein.


----------



## Marco74 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

Der Fluss, der neben der Mörrum die meisten großen Meerforellen in Europa aufzuweisen hat, die die dänische Karup Au. Die Sommerzeit passt da auch ;-)
Heißt aber nicht, dass die Biester leicht zu fangen sind...


----------



## jvonzun (16. August 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

so, bin zurück von meiner "trophy trout" Reise. Wurde leider ziemlich verarscht, aber lest selber 

Wir entschieden uns, ein Gross-Forellen-Revier in Europa zu suchen, wo die Chancen auf mehrere 70+ Forellen sehr gut sind. Ich machte mich wochenlang täglich mehrere Stunden auf die Suche und bemerkte bald, dass die meisten top Gewässer flyonly sind. Da mir Fliegenfischen überhaupt nichts sagt, war das also nicht optimal. Ein isländisches Unternehmen meinte dann aber, dass sie genau so einen Fluss kennen, wie ich ihn suche und wir 3 Tagen auf Meerforellen Spinnfischen können. Die letzten beiden Tage war dann ein flyonly Fluss, in dem viele kapitale Bachforellen herumschwimmen sollen, gebucht. 
Bereits nach dem ersten Vormittag bemerkten wir, dass unser Gewässer sehr wenige Fische beherbergt und nur alle paar Kilometer ein befischbarer Pool war. Der extrem billige Tageskartenpreis bestätigte uns dann, dass wir wohl wirklich an einem sehr schlechten Fluss sind. 2 Meefos bis ca. 50 cm konnte ich dort dann aber überlisten. Danach war es vorbei und wir entschieden uns bereits am zweiten Tag, ein neues Patent für eine Saiblingstrecke zu kaufen. So musste ich leider früher als gedacht zur Fliegenrute greifen. Gefischt wird dort mit der „Zäpflimethode“: man nimmt zwei Bleinymphen mit ein bisschen Farbe und hängt oben ein Styroporstück als Bissanzeiger hin. Für mich ein Witz, aber der Guide meinte, wir sollen es so probieren. Der Bestand dort war besser, wenn auch nicht überragend. Die Schwierigkeit lag darin, einen Gumpen zu finden, der mindestens 1 m tief war, wo auch kapitale Fische drin standen. Fand man einen, brauchte man Glück, dass ein Fisch drin ist und dann musste man ihn „nur“ noch richtig anwerfen. Der Grossteil der Strecke war aber auch nicht befischbar, bzw. zu schnell und flach für grosse Fische. Dort konnte ich dann aber meine ersten Artic Chars überlisten. Einen tollen Gumpen fand ich dann doch noch, sah dort einen Fisch, warf ihn an und zack hatte ich einen 55er Saibling. Mein Kumpel konnte aus einem anderen schönen Zug eine richtige Maschine mit 72 cm fangen, eigentlich sind wir genau wegen solchen Fischen gekommen. Am dritten Vormittag fischten wir dann auch nochmals in der Ecke, da wir unseren Streckenabschnitt mit zwei Schweden abtauschen konnten. Am Nachmittag kaufte ich mir dann ein Patent für einen Pool nahe am Meer und befischte den 6 h lang in der Hoffnung, dass meine kapitale Meerforelle doch noch beisst, was dann leider nicht der Fall war. Wie wir erfuhren und selber miterlebten, wurden wir vom Unternehmen doch ziemlich belogen. Es hat dort sicher auch ganz grosse Fische drin, leider ist die Dichte nicht sehr hoch, wie uns das dann ebenfalls auch bestätigt wurde. Da hätte ich auch gleich an den Alpenrhein fahren können ;-) . 
Am Abend erfuhren wir dann, dass wir am zweiten Fluss nicht wie abgemacht und bezahlt zwei ganze Tage fischen konnten, sondern nur 1,5. Was da wieder schief lief, weiss ich bis jetzt nicht. Auf alle Fälle hatten sie dann wohl langsam ein schlechtes Gewissen und wir wurden an eine angeblich super Meerforellenstrecke eingeladen, die leider mit 3 h Fahrt verbunden war. Dort probierten wir es aber zuerst an einen kleinen Wiesenbach, wo jeder eine schöne Bachforelle erwischte, danach ging es in die Flussmündung, wo ich in kürzester Zeit 7 Meerforellenkontakte hatte, drei waren ganz kurz dran. Leider konnte ich keine davon landen, was auch unmöglich war, da der Haken des einen Streamers nach innen zu einem circle hook gebogen war, der andere war offen. Die Qualität der Haken war eine Katastrophe, was mir einige kapitale Fische kostete. Leider bemerkte ich es zu spät.
Danach fuhren wir 2 h an unseren gebuchten Bachforellenfluss, wo wir erfuhren, dass wir nur mit 2 Ruten fischen durften und somit einer von uns nicht fischen konnte. Das sagte uns das Unternehmen leider auch nicht. Der Guide erklärte uns dort, dass die zu erwartenden Fische meist zwischen 50 und 55 cm liegen, auch da war das Unternehmen nicht wirklich ehrlich. Die befischbare Strecke für die nächsten 1,5 Tage war ca. 300 m lang und schnell merkten wir, dass der Bestand hier besser war. Es gab gleich Bisse und Fische auf die Streamer. Das war dann ganz nett, über 55 cm kamen wir aber auch dort nicht.
Danach wurden wir zu einem kleinen Flughafen gebracht, von wo es zurück nach Reykjavik ging. Leider ging dort vergessen, dass sie uns ein Taxi schicken sollten und wir durften eines spät in der selber Nacht organisieren. 
Falls ihr einmal nach Island fischen gehen wollt, dann empfehle ich bei www.icelandfishingguide.com sehr vorsichtig zu sein. Es stimmte nicht viel, was mir gesagt wurde und sehr professionell sind sie auch nicht. Für mich grenzt das schon fast an Betrug. Der Guide, den das Unternehmen uns zugeteilt hat, bemühte sich aber unglaublich. Dank ihm, weiss ich jetzt auch, wo ich die wirklich kapitalen Fische dort fangen kann, sofern ich nochmals nach Island fahren sollte.
Grundsätzlich haben wir tolle Fische gefangen, wenn auch wenige. Wenn man aber von Anfang an vorgibt, dass mich keine Fische unter 70 cm interessieren und an das beste Gewässer will, dann war das fischtechnisch für mich eine Katastrophe, zumal selbst die teuerste Meeresreise nicht an den Preis dieser Reise heran kam. Nun gut, jetzt hat es mich nach insgesamt über 30 guten bis sehr guten Auslandsreisen auch einmal erwischt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

Aber (verarscht hin oder her) - wie immer bei Dir - erstklassige Fotos! 

Danke für den Bericht!!


----------



## Lajos1 (16. August 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

Hallo,

ja, das ist bedauerlich,wenn man sich verarscht vorkommt.
Schade, dass Du das Fliegenfischen nicht magst, hier gäbe es etliche Möglichkeiten. Schwer ist es nicht, meiner Meinung nach kann es jeder, der nicht zwei linke Hände hat an einem Tag erlernen - die Perfektion kommt dann eh erst später - manchmal aber auch nie. Wenngleich hier auch viel Schmarrn dabei ist. Ich denke nur an den Weißenbach in Österreich. Große Forellen in kleinen Bach. Die Tageslizenz (nur mit Guide) 350 Euro, aber auch hier ist die 70er nicht garantiert. Nicht geschenkt würde ich dort fischen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## jvonzun (16. August 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

Fliegenfischen erinnert mich einfach an einen grossen Berg schmutziges Geschirr, das man von Hand abwäscht. Schwierig ist das nicht, aber mühsam, vor allem weil es Geschirrspülmaschinen gibt #6


----------



## BigEarn (16. August 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

Vielleicht suchst Du Dir doch besser einen deutschen Forellenpuff suchen...da können dann schön einzig 70+ Trutten besetzt werden im Vergleich zu so fiesen Gewässern mit natürlichem Bestand


----------



## Lajos1 (16. August 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*



jvonzun schrieb:


> Fliegenfischen erinnert mich einfach an einen grossen Berg schmutziges Geschirr, das man von Hand abwäscht. Schwierig ist das nicht, aber mühsam, vor allem weil es Geschirrspülmaschinen gibt #6



Hallo,

hat halt jeder seine speziellen Vorlieben oder auch Abneigungen.
Ich z.B. mag das Meeresfischen auf Dorsch und Co. nicht.
Und zwar aus dem "komischen" Grund, da ich da zuviel gefangen habe. Ich habe das zweimal für je eine Woche ausprobiert, eigentlich hatte ich schon beim erstem mal genug davon, ließ mich aber nochmal breitschlagen. Jeden Tag so 50 bis 70 Fische, find ich ganz einfach langweilig. Oder wie ein Freund zu mir im Boot nach so zwei/drei sehr erfolgreichen Stunden sagte: "Du, das ist ja schon Arbeit".#h
Aber, jedem das Seine.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## jvonzun (16. August 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

so ist es Lajos. Wäre langweilig, wenn alle gleich ticken würden! Aber bei den Dorschen geht's mir auch wie dir.

 @BigEarn, bin kein Puffangler, ich bekomme solche auch in den fiesen Gewässern, sofern sie denn drin sind


----------



## loete1970 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

Trotz der "widrigen Umstände" wieder mal ein toller Bericht mit klasse Bildern - danke!


----------



## Gone Fishing (18. August 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

Danke für deinen Bericht!
Es deckt sich mit dem, was ich auch gehört habe.
Seit kurzem wird man in Island fast nur noch von irgendwelchen Unternehmen verarscht, die alle greifbaren Lizenzen an sich gerissen haben um daraus einen großen Profit zu erzielen.
Schade.
Magst du sagen, was du ungefähr wofür bezahlt hast?
Wenn nicht, ist es auch nicht schlimm.


----------



## jvonzun (18. August 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

mit allem zusammen für 5 Angeltage gut 4000 Euro, abartig überteuert! Kochen mussten wir selber und die Unterkünfte waren mittelmässig. 
Jede Meeresreise mit Unterkunft, Vollpension, Guide, Langstreckenflug, Speedboot usw. kostete mich bis anhin weniger.
Habe kein Problem nix zu fangen, aber bei den Versprechungen und dem Preis, erwarte ich dann doch mehr!
Deshalb sind die mit Vorsicht zu geniessen: 
http://www.icelandfishingguide.com/


----------



## W-Lahn (18. August 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

Danke für den sehr informativen Bericht#6! Aber für das Geld wäre ich lieber nach Patagonien geflogen...


----------



## fishhawk (19. August 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

Hallo,

was man so ließt, scheint ja auch in Island das Prinzip Gewinnmaximierung bei der Angelvermarktung ebensolche Blüten zu treiben wie in anderen Reiseländern auch.

Schade, dass es Dich getroffen hat, aber ein gewisses Risiko geht man wohl immer ein.

Wenigstens hast Du aber auch ein paar positive Erlebnisse gehabt, auch wenn das Gefühl abgezockt worden zu sein natürlich einiges überdeckt.


----------



## Gone Fishing (19. August 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

Man weiß nicht, ob es der Preis für zwei Personen incl. Flug ist, doch denke ich, dass es sich um den Preis für eine Person handelt.
Ich kann allerdings überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen wie man so etwas mit FoPu-Angeln vergleichen kann, nur weil es um große Forellen geht.
FoPu-Angeln ist für mich wirklich das schlimmste, was man tun kann, vielleicht gleichauf mit Kutterangeln.
Hier geht es ums Angeln in schwer zu erreichender Natur auf wilde Tiere.


----------



## jvonzun (21. August 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

ja klar, das war der Preis für eine Person mit allem inklusive.

 Und ja, FoPu-Angeln ist auch für mich uninteressant, aber jeder so wie er will.


----------



## Franz_16 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

Hallo Jon,
auf die Fische in deinem Bericht kann man schon richtig neidisch sein - wenn das aber die Ausbeute aus einem 4000€ Revier war - dann relativiert sich das doch ganz schnell. 

Auch wenns unglücklich für euch gelaufen ist: Herzlichen Dank! für den Bericht #6


----------



## fishhawk (23. August 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*



> wenn das aber die Ausbeute aus einem 4000€ Revier war



Geld fängt keine Fische, aber es kann dabei schon helfen.

Es geht wahrscheinlich auch nicht um die 4000,- €, sondern um die Diskrepanz zwischen versprochener Leistung und tatsächlich erbrachter, unabhängig vom Fangerfolg.

Und ja, auch ich schau mir seine Bilder immer gerne an.

Vielen Dank


----------



## DUSpinner (23. August 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

Auch wenn Oregon und Washington in den USA weiter als Island entfernt ist, für 4.000 € hätte man in 8 Tagen vermutlich eine bessere Ausbeute an Großsalmoniden sowie eine zumindest gleich schöne Landschaft gehabt.


----------



## jvonzun (24. August 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

ja,ich brauche nicht viele Fische in einem Gewässer, damit ich sie fange, aber ein paar wenige müssen es dann schon sein . Versprochen wurden mir die top Strecken in Island, die man aber leider mit den fischleeren Schweizer Bächen vergleichen kann.
 Ja, für 4000euro hätte ich an anderen Orten das Paradies gehabt.
 Nun gut, ich habe es verdaut, daraus gelernt und freue mich, wenn es in einigen Wochen in ein wirkliches top Gewässer geht und das bei einer ehrlichen Organisation!

 @duspinner, evtl. komme ich wegen den USA einmal auf dich zurück #6


----------



## Citystars (27. August 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

Ich war auf Island auf eigener Faust und konnte innerhalb von 2 Stunden drei 60+ Brown Trouts fangen. Geangelt habe ich an den Seen mit der Fishingcard. Voraussetzung ist nur eine Wathose. 3er Vibrax in Kupfer war bei mir der Top Köder.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## fishhawk (28. August 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

Hallo,

ich denke er bezweifelt nicht, dass es in Island wirklich gute Fischerei auf Salmoniden gibt.

Es geht darum, was ihm der Veranstalter versprochen hat und wie sich die die Lage dann tasächlich dargestellt hat. Da scheint es aus seiner Sicht schon sehr große Diskrepanzen gegeben zu haben.

Egal ob man für die Woche nun 40,- ,  400,- oder 4000,- zahlt, die versprochene Leistung muss stimmen. Dass es dabei nirgends Fischgarantie gibt, ist schon klar. Angeln ist halt ein Outdorsport.


----------



## jvonzun (30. August 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich denke er bezweifelt nicht, dass es in Island wirklich gute Fischerei auf Salmoniden gibt.
> 
> ...



so ist es!

 Wenn man Zeit hat,würde ich auch die Variante mit der Fishingcard wählen!


----------



## Promachos (30. August 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*



jvonzun schrieb:


> Fliegenfischen erinnert mich einfach an einen grossen Berg schmutziges Geschirr, das man von Hand abwäscht. Schwierig ist das nicht, aber mühsam, vor allem weil es Geschirrspülmaschinen gibt #6



Hallo!

Selten einen so bildhaften und erhellenden Vergleich gelesen - höchstens in der Bibel:m
Schade, dass du diesmal Pech hattest. Aber wenn deine nächsten 30 Angelreisen wieder top sind...

Gruß Promachos


----------



## jvonzun (5. September 2017)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

:m

 wollte es einigermassen "schön" formulieren, anstatt einfach nur schreiben,, dass ich es obersch... finde#6
 ja, die nächste wird bereits top! Bald geht es los:vik:


----------



## Seele (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

Servus Jon, 
da musste ich direkt an dich denken:
https://www.alpenfischer.com/forelldorado-2/

Weiß nicht ob es in dem Thread vorkam und vermutlich kennst du das schon, aber egal. Sehen Andere sicher auch gern.


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Trophy trouts*



Seele schrieb:


> Servus Jon,
> da musste ich direkt an dich denken:
> https://www.alpenfischer.com/forelldorado-2/
> 
> Weiß nicht ob es in dem Thread vorkam und vermutlich kennst du das schon, aber egal. Sehen Andere sicher auch gern.



Hallo,

dazu fällt mir der alte Goethe ein: "Dichtung und Wahrheit".

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Trophy trouts*

Warum nicht,

in den Fanglisten des legendären Berno Schober aus Lienz werden auch "Bachforellen bis über 10kg in Serie" aufgeführt.


----------



## jvonzun (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Trophy trouts*



Seele schrieb:


> Servus Jon,
> da musste ich direkt an dich denken:
> https://www.alpenfischer.com/forelldorado-2/
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## ullsok (1. April 2018)

*AW: Trophy trouts*



jvonzun schrieb:


> Bin übrigens sonst auch immer noch auf der Suche nach anderen super Grossforellen Gewässern, falls jemand etwas hören sollte, aber nur Spinnfischen.



Versuche es doch mal vor deiner Haustür 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ai8eR-QqlZM&t=4s
Ich war in der Region gerade im Skiurlaub und bin zufällig drüber gestolpert #h


----------

